# ¿que inventamos?



## pepechip (Mar 17, 2007)

Hola. Resulta que vivo en granada, y aunque mi trabajo es de electrónica, lo que de verdad me fascina es el diseño electrónico, y quisiera  ganarme la vida desempeñando esta labor. Aquí en mi provincia la verdad es que no se a que tipo de empresas le puede interesar mis servicios. Pienso que después de tantos años que lleva la electrónica desarrollándose ya esta todo inventado. ¿Alguien podría aportar sus experiencias al respecto sobre el tipo de empresas con las que trabaja y los diseños que ha realizado?
Yo a día de hoy pienso que hacer un proyecto de algún circuito depende de que en el comercio sea  tan sumamente elevado que salga más rentable hacer un diseño  nuevo.
Por lo que veo en el foro la gente que se pone a diseñar algo, la verdad es que ya existe, y el diseño lo emprenden por hobby o para que le salga más económico, aunque los precios a los que se comercializan algunos artículos son tan ridículos que cuando se averían sale más económico comprar unos nuevos que repararlos, y en el caso de repararse en la mayoría de las ocasiones lo hace gente sin conocimientos de electrónica,  que lo que hacen es sustituir tarjetas. ¡Que aburrimiento! 

 ¿Estamos destinados a la extinción?

  Saludos


----------



## CoolDann (Mar 18, 2007)

Cuando estudiaba highschool (la prepa para los latinos) nos pidieron hacer un proyecto (auque yo soy phisico) y planeabamos hacer un modulo para este projecto pero llegamos a la conclusion de que ya estaba todo diseñado.... al pasar el tiempo me di cuenta que no era asi y la conclusion a la que llegamos es que ... SIEMPRE HAY COSAS NUEVAS QUE HACER. a la mejor la situación por la que bestamos pasando es un obstaculo que debemos de vencer para ser mas competitivos. Es cierto que al parecer ya nada queda por hacer pero ... por que no hacer algo que pueda ya estar construido? TAl vez no sepamos de su existencia pero.... despues que lo encontremos o sepamos de el lo podremos comparar y sabremos si lo nuestro supero a lo que ya existia.
Creo que es una mala idea partir desde no tenemos necesidad, esto es crear al de lo que no necesitamos.
Les pondre un ejemplo. En highschool tuve que hacer un proyecto al vapor pues llegue a la segunda classe al inicio del curso y como ya todos estaban exponiendo su proyecto y yo no sabia de que se trataba se me ocurrio hacer un Projecto  de Mover un carrito de control remoto con las ondas de mi cerebro !!!!,  Este se moveria solo cuando estubiera relajado ya que en este estado se generan las onda alfa y esas son la ondas que use para enviar la eseñal para mover el carrito. 
Cuando lo expouse quedaron sorprendidos casi todos pero... el mas impreionado fue un Doctor pues enseguida encontro un uso de mis proyecto para gente que padece de migraña.
Sabes que la electronica es un auxiliar muy muy importante en la medicina? tiene aplicaciones casi increibles... no has pensado hacer algo en ese rubro? creo que gente como tu, inquieta, entusiasta es lo que se necesita para crear cosas que ayuden a la gente para resolver sus problemas de salud.
Espero no les haya aburrido toda esta palabreria.

Saludos


----------



## JV (Mar 18, 2007)

Una vez escuche a un inventor definir su profesion:

"Un inventor no es mas que una persona que le encuentra la solucion a un problema"

Yo pregunto, los problemas dejaron de existir??

Saludos..


----------



## RUDA (Mar 18, 2007)

Hola a todos, mi concepto de los inventos en  electrónica, es que solo es un camino de ida, un espiral sin fin, y cada uno de nosotros dejará de emprender algún proyecto cuando dejemos de existir, si nuestras ideas no tienen fronteras, pero si límites, pues entonces falta mucho por inventar para correr esos limites más cerca de la frontera...........RUDA


----------



## daniel_duarte (Mar 21, 2007)

Cuales serían sus razones para no involucrarse en el desarrollo del siguiente proyecto?


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about10914.html

nos interesa conocer la posicion y actitud de tecnologos y cientificos respecto a su implementacion.Gracias.


----------



## El nombre (Mar 21, 2007)

JV tiene razón.
Recuerdo un dicho que se apunta to dios como suyo que dice:

"Si tienes problemas para solucionar algo, coméntamelo e intentaré solucionarlo. Si no tienes ningún problema que solucionar comentamelo rápidamente y explícame como te las apañas."

Saludos


----------



## Perromuerto (Mar 23, 2007)

Los mejores proyectos son aquellos en los que se le resuelve el problema
a alguna otra persona. Algo de lo que uno esté emocionalmente desligado.
De esa forma se puede ser muy frio y objetivo, y por lo tanto eficaz para
resolver el problema. Siempre surge alguien con una necesidad. Hay que
escuchar el entorno.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Mar 23, 2007)

este tema es dificil, el de diseñar o no y como sobrevivir, sabiendo que equipos chinos llegan a precios muy bajos.

Yo pienso que la solucion en el diseño electronico es especializar los diseños al pais y su tipo de costumbres.

Existen equipos que nos toca traer a cada pais latino pero con caracteristicas que  no son del todo especializadas para el pais.

Podemos bajar aun mas costos. y hablo exactamente de los PLC´s . Actualmente los ingenieros se acostumbraron que si no es con un PLC no hay solucion !. y si no es con el software para el PLC no se pueden programar.

he notado que hay ingenieros que automatizan un proceso de muy bajo nivel de automatizacion con PLC siemens costosos, pues los ingenieros de hoy en dia no saben sino programar PLC ´s Hay esta el nicho del mercado !. Peguemole a los micros ! en el campo de la industria y la automatizacion de bajo y medio nivel.

Hay microempresas que desearian tener un sistema scada para sus procesos, pero que al llamar a uno de esos ingenieros que solo pronuncian sus labios PLC's pues saldria costoso hacerlo, HAY existe mucho mercado potencial para los diseños que neceistamos acorde a la economia del pais.

yo opto por personalizar los equipos acorde al tipo de industria, al cliente y al pais. mostrandoles a los clientes que con microcontroladores y un poco de software se bajan aun mas los costos!!. podemos crear tarjetas propias especializadas a cada tipo de industria, en nuestro idioma el software y hasta con palabras del lexico del pais y del cliente.


----------



## daniel_duarte (Mar 24, 2007)

Estamos de acuerdo con la  opinion del usuario perromuerto,un buen proyecto para alguien con capacidad de desarrollar el diseño de un kit transmisor de señal de tv entre las frecuencias 2-13 con alcance de 5 kms en áreas uniformes,sería darnos a conocer la cotización de sus servicios,nosotros cubririamos anticipadamente los costos del material para la realización del proyecto,al terminar el trabajo se les pagaría al enviar el equipo,queremos señalar que se necesita incluir en el servicio el estudio tecnico requerido por los gobiernos locales para otorgar la concesión de frecuencias,pero necesitamos que se involucren en el proyecto de construcción un mínimo de tres personas ,inicialmente nosotros ya hemos presupuestado la compra de un transmisor comercial incluyendo cableado y antena por 2000 dlls,los que esten relacionados con estos equipos saben que estos son los precios normales para un equipo de estas caracteristicas,este primer equipo tenemos la necesidad de comprarlo debido a que estamos a punto de iniciar el proyecto piloto d e nuestra primera emisora de tv en una pequeña ciudad latinoamericana de aproximadamente 100,000 habitantes,el proyecto de construccion d e transmisores de tv es parte d e un proyecto total consistente en crear una red independiente internacional de emisoras de habla hispana,cuyo objetivo es,usando las mas modernas tecnicas de mercadotecnia,competir con la tv clasica creando una "caja inteligente" con altos niveles de audiencia,es decir,usar el medio masivo d e comunicacion mas importante para crear conducta de masas que coadyuve al desarrollo socioeconomico uniforme colateralmente a la producción de autosustentabilidad ecologica,tenemos gente del mejor nivel profesional y estudiantil colaborando con nosotros tanto en el area de mercadotecnia como en otras áreas que ya tenemos cubiertas,buscamos gente de lo mejor,ya sea profesionales o estudiantes en el área de la electronica que nos ocupa,tenemos muchas posibilidades de desarrollo dentro d e nuestro proyecto,una explicación sintetizada de los beneficios personales por colaborar esta en el link que pusimos en un mensaje previo en este foro.


----------



## canales (Abr 13, 2007)

Uno de los obstáculos a la hora de inventar o diseñar algo es el dinero. Muchos de nosotros, estoy seguro, tiene en mente varias cosas que realizar pero la falta de dinero nos detiene. En mi caso, yo soy de Nicaragua y aquí en mi país no se encuentran muchos dispositivos electronicos que para otros, en los demás paises, son comunes. Es más ni literatura especializada (en electronica) se encuentra en nuestras librerias, solo los textos básicos, y si se encuentra es muy cara para un estudiante e incluso para un profesional. Debido a esto nuestros conocimientos son básicos, casi siempre nos quedamos con la teoría y no hacemos un experimento. Pero gracias a Dios que existe el internet y sobre todo los foros como este, en donde podemos hacer consultas a gente que tiene mucha experiencia y conocimiento.

Sin embargo, soñar no cuesta nada; y siempre he sostenido que de sueños se ha construido el mundo. Si uno sigue de terco con sus sueños, aunque le digan loco, siempre los alcanza.

En nuestra región latinoamericana hay mucho por hacer, pero la limitación es el dinero. Así que si a alguno de ustedes se le da la posibilidad de poder emprender algo, adelante!!!. Que no te venza el miedo y la duda.

Saludos


----------



## william rodriguez j (Abr 13, 2007)

mi opinion muy particular es gue mas gue inventar, es poder mejorar lo in ventado .        preguntemoselo a los amigos orientales gue estan reinventando la tecnologia y les va rebien, no seamos pesimistas ese no es el punto de partida.pa delante por gue para atras asustan.      saludos.


----------



## KrAK3n (Abr 17, 2007)

la verdad es que yo he soñado diseñar un dispositivo capaz de transferir datos entre memorias USB sin utilizar el PC pero lo considero algo tonto para realizar

no se si ustedes consideren esto algo practico.


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 18, 2007)

Esencialmente sería una pequeña computadora por que
se necesita un dispositivo que se HUB, ya que las memorias 
USB son dispositivos de almacenamiento masivo, y po lo tanto
son un juego de fuciones terminales. El sistema USB es un
sistema jerárquico piramidal poleado, así como el viejo
SNA de IBM, con el que se manejaron los bancos hasta los 
ochenta, mas o menos. Pienso que un Nokia webpad podría
ser el punto de arranque para eso.

Saludos


----------



## asdrojas (Abr 18, 2007)

Creo que lo que queda son cosas por inventar. El otro día hablaba con un compañero de la u sobre posibles proyectos de tesis, me comentó varios y entre ellos me llamó la atención el de poner depié a un paralítico, se trattaba de un sistema para crear algunas descargas en las piernas del individuo de modo que tenga muchos músculos tensos, esto ya estaba hecho. Esto me llevó a pensar en proyectos más ambiciosos y locos que no se han hecho, es dificil que los hagamos pero tarde o temprano se haran, de eso estoy seguro:

Hacer caminar un paralítico: con un sistema que haga desgargas en la medida apropiada y con un sistema complejo de control. Yo he estudiado siempre matemáticas y conosco mucha más de la que necesito para mi carrera ya que antes participaba en olimpiadas de matemñaticas y físicas, y me he fogueado con varios de los más tesos del mundo (Por lo general los más tesos son chinos, vietnamitas, iranies o exsoviéticos) y esóy seguro que varios de estos pueden diseñar un sistema que haga mover a las piernas de un paralítico de la forma adecuada.

Construir un puerto en nuestras cabezas: Al mejor estilo de Matrix, se han forzados conductas de los animales con descargas eléctricas en los cerebros, seguramente se puede idear un sistema para suministrar información en la memoria, sólo imaginense no tener que ir a la u porque podríamos descargar la carrera de ingienería electrónica (y muchas otras al mismo tiempo) de internet y conectarnolas al cerebro, esto yo lo llamo educación artificial. El que construya esto se volverá millonario.

Computadoras con monitor en forma de lentes de contacto y operada con la mente: Se puede con la tecnología de hoy sólo que es muy complejo, solo imagínense salir a la calle con una mirada al estilo de terminator y poder poner zoom para observar mejor ciertas cosillas, y accesar a un montón de información de lo que vemos.

Con los desarrollos que se están haciendo sobre la computación cuanticaen un futuro próximo todos tendremos supercomputadoras, aún no se ha patentado nada de esto pero el que corone la primera fábrica de compudadores cuánticos se volverá superhipermegamillonario.

En un futuro no muy lejano todos tendrán robots en sus casas estos haran las labores, y seguramente también serán obreros y con el tiempo tendran cada vez más utilidad, y no sería mala idea ir apostando a construir una empresa que los fabrique ya que llegará su boom, hasta podrían desarrollar todas las profeciones de hoy en día, para que no haya mucho desempleo me hago a la idea utópica de que los robots trabajarán y consiguirán tan eficientemente recursos que no habrá pobreza y elo rsto de la población no hará nada, o siendo más optimistas todos serán cientificos.

Bueno hemos tenidos revoluciones cientificas y tecnológicas, este siglo vendrá la próxima con los computadores cuánticos y los robots ¡Lo que quedan son cosas para inventar!. Claro, también pueden pasar cosas raras en este siglo como guerras de proporciones épicas pero estas harán que se desarrolle más la tecnología.

Saludos


----------



## MaMu (Ago 1, 2007)

(ULM, Alemania, dentro del living de los Einstein)

"Para hacer realidad una idea, hacen falta solamente 2 cosas"

- Cuales Albert? Cuales? (murmuraba su hermana)

"1% de imaginación... y 99% de transpiración..."

Saludos


----------



## maikelblogo (Ago 2, 2007)

Eso es cierto: Los chinos,iranies,rusos y vietnamitas son mejores que los gringos en cuanto a tecnologia.Y da la casualidad que estos paises han sido cuestionados por el gobierno norteamericano en muchas ocasiones.Los gringos crean la tecnologia para el placer,mientras que los paises citados (y proximamente cuba y venezuela) crean para el benefico del pueblo....
Es tiempo de que en latinoamerica se cree tecnologia para la gente y no para el placer capitalista,muy a pesar de que hayan sido beneficioso o no


----------



## mroe- (Ago 22, 2007)

Holas, en la realización de un proyecto el factor económico es un condicionante que nos afecta a todos. Talvez algunos no concuerden conmigo,no quiero conflicto. Con el avance de la tecnología en cuanto a las telecomunicaciones y robotica principalmente las empresas (las grandes multinacionales) remplazan a muchos trabajadores por estas tecnologías por lo que buscan los lugares donde la mano de obra sea mas barata. Estos lugares son China, Indonesia,India, Taiwan, entre estos y la mano de obra barata puede ser por varios factores. Superpoblación, mala repartición de los ingresos por los gobernantes, dependencia,etc. Esto lleva a que todos los productos que llegan al pais (en mi caso Arg) de indole electónico sean Taiwaneses, chinos,etc a precios sumamente bajos. Aca al no tener tanta tecnología, mano de obra mas cara, los productos aumentan mucho el precio por lo que nos vemos obliados a realizar importaciones masivas por parte de los chinos,ect para poder satisfacer el consumo de estos productos. Conclusión : la plata se la quedan las grandes empresas multinacionales, aca lo unico que llega son productos chinos taiwaneses,ect  lo que no quiere decir que en estos paises mejores la situación, es un circulo vicioso.

Saludos

mroe-


----------

